# Corsair K70 Music visualizer help.



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 24, 2015)

I have see a video up on YouTube about my K70 where it has music bars playing on it with a rainbow effect in the background. I would like to do this however i can't find a tutorial anywhere and i was hoping you guys could help me.










 Oh and you might wanna explain it to me like I'm 5


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 24, 2015)

See this.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 26, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> See this.


Yea i know i have that effect already but i want it to sync up with the music so it has the music bars in the foreground and rainbow effect in the background, exactly like the video above.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 27, 2015)

I see. You want it to interact with music. Do you have a music visualizer installed? You may do better by posting your question at the Corsair Forums.


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Apr 28, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> I see. You want it to interact with music. Do you have a music visualizer installed? You may do better by posting your question at the Corsair Forums.


Ok thanks man.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 28, 2015)

Sure! If you learn how to do it, post back with the solution. Others in the future searching this site for a solution for this will benefit from your research. I mean, that's what forums are all about - sharing what we've learned, right?


----------



## TOASTED_PIE (Jun 7, 2015)

How to, sorry guys for the delay.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 7, 2015)

Great! Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting the link and the followup post.


----------

